# Trẻ bị táo bón nên uống sữa gì?



## kim ngân (5/10/19)

Vấn đề chăm sóc cho trẻ sơ sinh chưa bao giờ dễ dàng đối với nhiều cha mẹ, nhất là các mẹ bỉm sữa. Thường các mẹ vẫn nghĩ là cho con uống sữa tốt để con có sức đề kháng tốt hơn, nhưng các mẹ quên rằng sữa công thức thường nóng hơn sữa mẹ và có thể làm bé bị táo bón. Nhiều trường hợp mẹ tự ý đổi sữa cho con nhưng bé vẫn bị bón và có thể bị táo bón nặng hơn, làm cho mẹ hết sức mệt mỏi vì không hiểu được lý do vì sao. Thì bài viết sau đây sẽ nói cho các mẹ hiểu nguyên nhân táo bón ở trẻ và cách chọn sữa sao cho bé không bị táo bón và giữ cho hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ luôn khỏe.

*Nguyên nhân trẻ uống sữa bột bị táo bón*
Nhiều mẹ cảm thấy “phát điên” khi tình trạng táo bón của trẻ kéo dài dù đã thay đổi rất nhiều loại sữa nhưng vẫn không cải thiện được tình trạng. Vậy nguyên nhân khiến trẻ bị táo bón là gì? Do thành phần có trong sữa công thức có chứa nhiều chất đạm nhưng lại thiếu chất xơ, do pha chế sữa không đúng chuẩn, dinh dưỡng hằng ngày không cân bằng hay do cơ thể của trẻ? dưới đây mẹ có thể tham khảo một số nguyên nhân lý giải trẻ uống sữa bị táo bón.

*1. Sữa quá nhiều chất đạm nhưng thiếu chất xơ*
Thành phần sữa không cân đối, ưu tiên lượng đạm nhưng lại không đủ lượng chất xơ cũng là nguyên nhân khiến trẻ bị táo bón. Nhiều nhà sản xuất sữa đánh vào tâm lý nhiều mẹ muốn con “có da có thịt” và mũm mĩm một chút nên thường đưa ra sữa công thức có hàm lượng cao, song lại chưa chú trọng đến hàm lượng chất xơ của sữa. Chính điều này đã khiến cho hệ tiêu hóa của các bé uống sữa bột bị ảnh hưởng, dễ dẫn đến tình trạng táo bón, đặc biệt các bé có tiền sử bị táo bón.

*2. Pha chế sữa cho bé uống không đúng chuẩn*
“không hiểu sao con uống nhiều sữa mà vẫn cứ bị bón?” “thay nhiều loại sữa mát rồi mà vẫn cứ táo bón triền miên” hay “trẻ bị táo bón nên uống sữa gì cho phù hợp?”... đó là những than thở được tìm thấy trên nhiều diễn đàn của các bậc phụ huynh khi chăm sóc con.

*Pha sữa quá đặc*: nhiều cha mẹ lầm tưởng rằng khi pha sữa đặc sẽ giúp con phát triển tốt và lên cân, nhưng mẹ quên rằng đây là sai lầm vì dẫn đến nhiều hệ lụy cho bé. Khi pha sữa quá đặc so với khuyến cáo trẻ có thể bị mất nước và dẫn đến tình trạng táo bón. Do vậy, để trẻ không bị khổ sở đối phó với hiện tượng “mệt mỏi” này, cha mẹ nên pha sữa theo đúng liều lượng được khuyến cáo.
*Pha sữa không đúng nhiệt độ*: Khi sữa được pha với nước quá nóng sẽ khiến nhiều chất dinh dưỡng trong sữa bị mất, đặc biệt với các Vitamin nhóm B, acid folic và lysin... Ngược lại, nếu cha mẹ sử dụng nước nguội để pha sẽ khiến sữa trở nên bị vón khiến nhiều dưỡng chất không được hấp thu đồng thời khiến trẻ bị đầy hơi, khó tiêu và táo bón.
*Pha sữa công thức với sữa mẹ*: một số mẹ do thể trạng ít sữa, mất sữa phải cho bé sử dụng sữa công thức hoàn toàn. Tâm lý các mẹ đều muốn con có sức đề kháng tốt, nên đã xin sữa mẹ pha cùng với sữa bột cho các bé. Bởi vì mỗi loại sữa đều có thành phần cũng như cấu tạo sinh lý khác nhau, vì thế mỗi loại đều có cách sữ dụng riêng.
Khi mẹ trộn lẫn hai loại sữa này, các thành phần trong sữa có thể bị dư thừa. Đặc biệt nguy hại hơn khi các vi sinh vật sẽ có lợi sẽ bị ức chế khiến đường ruột của bé mất cân bằng dễ dẫn đến táo bón, thậm chí là tiêu chảy.



​
*Trẻ táo bón nên uống sữa gì?*
Sữa Wakodo là sản phẩm sữa bột của thương hiệu đến từ Nhật Bản với hơn 100 năm hoạt động, Wakodo đã giúp cải thiện vóc dáng và trí tuệ của trẻ tại Nhật Bản và Việt Nam. Sữa còn giúp bổ sung dưỡng chất cần thiết cho giai đoạn đầu của trẻ. Chính vì vậy sữa Wakodo được nhiều mẹ Việt lựa chọn.

Sữa Wakodo được chế biến để cung cấp một lượng cân bằng các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho mỗi giai đoạn, dựa trên các tiêu chuẩn quốc tế và kiến thức dinh dưỡng của người Nhật.

Các sản phẩm của Wakodo đều phù hợp cho các bé ở từng giai đoạn phát triển, sữa Wakodo sản xuất tại Nhật Bản cho nên mùi vị thuần khiết, nhạt và mát, gần giống với sữa mẹ. Sản phẩm thích hợp với trẻ biếng ăn, trong sữa được bổ sung 5 loại Nucleotides thiết yếu, bên cạnh đó Oligosaccharid và beta-carotenen giúp kích thích hệ tiêu hóa tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch cho cơ thể.

Sữa nhật được cho là mát rất dễ uống, được gọi là “sữa rau” nên trẻ uống không bị táo bón. Sở dĩ sữa có đặc điểm này là vì nguồn nguyên liệu sản xuất hoàn toàn là tự nhiên, các loại sữa Nhật cho các bé đều có vị nhạt và gần giống sữa mẹ vừa thơm ngon lại dễ uống nhất là dễ tiêu hóa. Trong sữa có những thành phần sau:

- *Carbohydrate hay chất đường bột*: có nhiều trong sữa mẹ và cả sữa được chiết xuất từ sữa bò, ngoài ra một số trường hợp nhà sản xuất còn sử dụng đường bắp để thay thế cho chất đường bột này.

- *Protein hay chất đạm*: hàm lượng đạm (protein) có trong sữa công thức tương tự và hàm tượng đạm (protein) có trong sữa mẹ, 2 thành phần đạm chủ yếu là đạm whey với 60% và Casein với 40%. Một số ít sữa công thức trong thành phần chỉ chứa 100% hàm lượng đạm whey mà không chứa hàm lượng đạm casein.

- *Chất béo*: khi nhắc đến chất béo chúng ta phải kể đến DHA và ARA đây là 2 loại axit béo rất quan trọng và có mặt trong thành phần sữa mẹ, cũng như ảnh hưởng đến thị giác và não bộ ở trẻ cho nên hầu hết các hãng sữa đều thêm chất này vào thành phần sữa công thức.

- *Vitamin và các khoáng chất*: trong sữa công thức thì hàm lượng vitamin và khoáng chất chiếm nhiều nhất như vitamin B5, vitamin B12, vitamin C, vitamin D. Không riêng về vitamin mà chất sắt cũng được xem là khoáng chất rất cần thiết và cực kỳ quan trọng trong giai đoạn 1 năm đầu đời của trẻ, để trẻ sơ sinh không bị thiếu máu thì chúng ta cần đảm bảo cho bé đầy đủ chất và đủ hàm lượng cho bé.

*Lưu ý*: Có thể điều chỉnh lượng sữa Wakodo số 0 cho trẻ ăn tùy thuộc vào sự phát triển của mỗi trẻ. (tham khào ý kiến bác sỹ nếu cần)

Chỉ pha sữa đủ mỗi lần cho trẻ ăn. Không cho trẻ ăn sữa đã pha còn thừa quá 2 giờ. Không để nước lạnh vào bình sữa, không làm lạnh sữa bằng tủ lạnh. Không làm nóng sữa bằng lo vi sóng. Bảo quản nơi khô mát, tránh ánh sáng trực tiếp, không để trong tủ lạnh. Nên sử dụng sữa trong vòng 30 ngày từ khi mở hộp.


----------

